# I got a free meter today



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I picked up this meter today, I am going to clean it up and replace the batteries in it now then post my pics.
here is a description link, the only difference is mine came with the leather case,,,
http://www.simpson260.com/260-3/simpson_260-3.htm

:thumbup: Any Idea what the value of this is?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Value*

To you it is priceless. Good to see your excitement for the tools and the trade.

You have a keeper there. Both, no doubt, are older than you.:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is my pics  
looks like someone before me replaced the soldered fuse with a fuse holder... And any tips on how to clean the leather/plastic case


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Here is my pics
> looks like someone before me replaced the soldered fuse with a fuse holder... And any tips on how to clean the leather/plastic case


It's a good old workhorse. Clean out the corrosion from the circuit board using contact cleaner or simular. The bakelite case back can be cleaned in the dishpan. The carrying case can be cleaned with leather cleaner. That model uses four penlite cells. The newer models use expensive 15 or 30 volt batteries, so you're lucky there. For higher resistance readings, you can always use an inexpensive digital meter. Nothing beats an analog meter for certain applications.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> .........:thumbup: Any Idea what the value of this is?



$10. Same as a 1993 NEC.:whistling2:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

omg, I totally forgot about that, I will send it out soon!!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I would relocate that fuseholder as it is way too close to the selector switch and can easily flashover or short to the switch.


----------

